# Can you connect both a bluetooth mouse and keyboard to a Kindle HD Fire 6?



## northofdivision

Seeing the HD Kindle Fire 6 on the cheap on Ebay and wondering if you can connect both a bluetooth keyboard and a bluetooth mouse to the Fire (I know the former works but unsure about the latter). I use this setup and it really suits me with the Nexus 7, Nexus 10, and Microsoft Surface. I really like the form factor of the HD6 but not being able to use a bluetooth mouse and only a bluetooth keyboard makes is clumsy to me (wanting to use it as a mini word processor and web browser) and carry a foldable keyboard 1byOne has a great one while skateboarding to a coffeehouse (keyboard on left backpocket, fire hd6 on the right), mini microsoft wedge mouse in my right front pocket, wallet left front pocket. i know it sounds totally ridiculous but i like to be able to write on the go. Can anyone confirm if it connects both with the latest software? Thanks for any insights.


----------



## northofdivision

Confirming my own question (Just tested)...The Kindle Fire HD 6 pairs both a bluetooth mouse (in my case, I tried the 8 dollar amazon cheapy as well as the more expensive microsoft wedge mouse) *the little cursor arrow pops right up and flows very very smooth* and a bluetooth keyboard (tried a few: 1byone foldable, apple bluetooth, microsoft bluetooth, zagg) perfectly. I side loaded Moon reader as my main reading app and a text editor to write/word processing on the side. great to have a keyboard and mouse with this little sucker. Once again just confirming. It works excellently!!! The pointer settings to slow or speed up the mouse even pops up on the Kindle. Does anyone use the mouse/keyboard on the larger Kindles? Any app suggestions/recommendations?


----------

